# ...VS..... which doe would you pick?



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Here are 4 of my doe's which would you pick to have in your herd??
This is them in order
Mocha (red)
Milkshake (red/paint)
Ember (Correct)
Star (black head)


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

If I were to choose out of those 4, mocha would be my pick. Ember's bite looks off (could just be the pic), the black head and the other red one don't look as meaty as I like them to be. 

They are all pretty girls though! I think they are all nice does.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If I kept Boer goats, I would be raising them for meat, so in my hypothetical Boer herd (and knowing nothing about them!) I would go with Mocha, as she is broad-chested, wide-bodied, and I would expect her to produce offspring with big frames on which to hold a lot of meat...I mean muscle. Sorry, I hope you're not vegetarian! I find that Star looks particularly narrow.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like Mocha, by far the best.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

another vote for Mocha....she looks sturdier


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone
Ember's bite is dead on perfect I guess it's the pic
Would anyone believe me if I told you I got Mocha for $250?? she was a steal!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Chr_Boer_Goats_ said:


> Thanks everyone
> Ember's bite is dead on perfect I guess it's the pic
> Would anyone believe me if I told you I got Mocha for $250?? she was a steal!!


I don't think that sounds cheap but I am used to dairy breeds. I could get a Nubian milking a gallon for that amount of money.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mocha (red)


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Star and milkshake

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I would pick mocha because she is wider and looks meatie. Just like a boer is suppost to look.


----------

